# Another crazy idea ...



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

This is my last crazy idea ... feel free to make any comment :bigsmile: 

First picture is when I begun my HT set up ... next three are the current set up :innocent:


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Its not crazy to stack speakers the way you do, many speakers employ that basic idea in one chassis, look at large Dynaudio for example but your speakers may be a problem as they were not made to run like that...also I would like to know how you hooked them up? Did you run them in series to same amp or seperatly? But.if you like the sound that is what really matters right? When looking at the pics your idea didnt jump out at me as much as the small area and less then ideal placement did but we all do what we can with what we have but to be honest I think its too much for the space but as noted earlier it is your ears and eyes that matter most! Cheers


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

superchad said:


> Its not crazy to stack speakers the way you do, many speakers employ that basic idea in one chassis, look at large Dynaudio for example but your speakers may be a problem as they were not made to run like that...also I would like to know how you hooked them up? Did you run them in series to same amp or seperatly? ...


I hooked them in parallel ... my RXV2700 is rated at 140WPC @8ohms, but according to Audioholics review I'm getting [email protected] ... :dontknow: ... What I do know is that I gainned 5-6db :bigsmile:



> ... But.if you like the sound that is what really matters right? When looking at the pics your idea didnt jump out at me as much as the small area and less then ideal placement did but we all do what we can with what we have but to be honest I think its too much for the space but as noted earlier it is your ears and eyes that matter most! ...


You're right ... I couldn't pass the opportunity to get them at $125 ea :whistling: ... if I have the chance in the future to have a bigger HT room (currently is 9 x 18 x 8) I'll be prepared raying: ... after I calibrated the system to reference level I decided to leave the master volume at -5.0db (gain varies from -5.0db to +2.5db per speaker; if I use the reference @ zero, gain is from -9.0db to -3.0db) :yes:


----------

